# Cats Hate Each Other



## STEFFIPUSS (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello Everyone

My Sister Has A Male Kitten `butch' Who Is A Few Months Old. Recently She Introduced A New Female Kitten `tabitha' Into The Househould. Not Sure How Old She Is About 8 Weeks Possibly? Anyway She Got Tabitha As Company For Butch As He Seemed To Get Lonely If She Was At Work And Pined For Other Cats Company (he Was In A Household With Other Siblings Previously). 

Now Butch Has Been Bullying Tabitha Mercilessly And My Sister Is At Her Wits End. She Keeps Them Separated As Butch Attacks Tabitha And Grabs Her Like Her Is Plucking A Chicken. My Sister Is Worried Tabitha Will Be Seriously Hurt If She Leaves Them Together, Although I Suspect This Might Be The Only Way So That They Settle Who Is `top Cat' And The Dominant One Between Them! 

What Should She Do? Butch Hasnt Been Neutered Yet He Is A Bit Too Young, So My Sister Wonders If She Should Wait Until This Is Done, But At The Moment Things Are Very Chaotic. Any Sugggestions Gratefully Received.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

i know this is a bit off topic but do you find it difficult to type the first letter of every word as a capital? or do you have some sort of function on your key board to do it for you?

and to answer your question make sure they have their own separate eating areas and separate litter boxes and maybe even put two boxes in the same place so one doesn't feel pushed out. also getting some Feliway diffusers for the house might be helpful. unfortunately cats have to make their pecking order and until they do so they will fight. hopefully not so bad that one is in need of medical attention. keep an eye on the injuries and get some antibacterial soap and water and wipe them clean when they draw blood, do not use Savlon on them as it's toxic and causes ulcers on cats tongues. you can use Germolene if you wish for a short period of time until you can get them to a vets for major cuts or wounds. But ideally if they are bad injuries with lots of blood drawn it's likely they will become infected with cats mouths so best to pop into the vets for a check over. the more you separate them from fighting the longer it will go on, they just need to get it over with and you are only encouraging the behaviour by involving yourself in the mix as you are the one they are probably fighting over.


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

my 2 fought like mad we had smudge since she was 8 weeks and took looshus in when he was 1 and a half it was terrible they fought all the time, they still dont like each other but put up with each other the fights have calmed down but there is still the odd spat we just made sure they were seperated when we were out now we can leave them in together so it does get better took mine about 6 months though


----------



## STEFFIPUSS (Oct 9, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> i know this is a bit off topic but do you find it difficult to type the first letter of every word as a capital? or do you have some sort of function on your key board to do it for you?
> 
> and to answer your question make sure they have their own separate eating areas and separate litter boxes and maybe even put two boxes in the same place so one doesn't feel pushed out. also getting some Feliway diffusers for the house might be helpful. unfortunately cats have to make their pecking order and until they do so they will fight. hopefully not so bad that one is in need of medical attention. keep an eye on the injuries and get some antibacterial soap and water and wipe them clean when they draw blood, do not use Savlon on them as it's toxic and causes ulcers on cats tongues. you can use Germolene if you wish for a short period of time until you can get them to a vets for major cuts or wounds. But ideally if they are bad injuries with lots of blood drawn it's likely they will become infected with cats mouths so best to pop into the vets for a check over. the more you separate them from fighting the longer it will go on, they just need to get it over with and you are only encouraging the behaviour by involving yourself in the mix as you are the one they are probably fighting over.


I didnt type the first letter of each word as a captial. I have no idea how that occured


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> i know this is a bit off topic but do you find it difficult to type the first letter of every word as a capital? or do you have some sort of function on your key board to do it for you?


*Don't think that was called for to be honest*


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Don't think that was called for to be honest*


? why not i was just curious how they did it? wasn't meant offensively! genuinely wondering how it happened! looks cool but hard to do!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree you need to have litter trays,food bowls,water bowls and cardboard boxes with a hole cut in in different places around the house. Also put a few drops of rescue remedy in there water.
Also make sure they have plenty of high up spots to sleep and as a look out.
Another good way to get two cats that hate each other together is by playing with them together one of those fleathers or string on a stick toys are good as they will chase it and not even realise that they are doing it together.
good luck hope they are friends soon


----------

